# Live feed for Halloween?



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I've been considering running a web cam outside to catch the days leading up and the big night. Anyone try that? I've got a suitable camera. I think this is a good year 'cause I've got Friday and Saturday for dry runs. Teacher work day on Monday. No Parades to stop the ToTs. I've got a good feel'n about this year....


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Well if you've got the camera, why not? It's worth a shot at least.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a security camera that overlooks the yard. This year, if time allows, I may put a camera inside one of the props.

Did you need help configuring the web feed?


----------

